

CACR: MacDefender shows Apple users no longer immune from cyberattacks - rickdale
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-05-cacr-macdefender-apple-users-longer.html

======
tobylane
They say MacDefender is scareware, aka phishing, aka relying on user stupidity
to enter the admin password when it asks for it. That's not vunerable, that's
doing what the user told it to do.

------
spravtek
Immune ... Ha! Apple computers where never immune. The attacks were just not
as common, and still aren't, compared to Windows computers.

